# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπροσωποιηση/αποπραγματοποιηση

## xristos xd

Γεια σας!!Καταρχην να πω οτι ειμαι 17 χρονων ειμαι γενικα πολυ αγχωδης απο μικρος κυριος με τα θεματα της υγειας μου οταν ημουν 14 ειχα κατι σαν κρισεις πανικου για ενα διαστημα και η ψυχολογια μου ηταν παρα πολυ ασχημη ομως σιγα σιγα χωρις να το καταλαβω περασε ολο αυτο και ημουν μια χαρα ολα αφτα τα χρονια αν εξερεσουμε τους τελεφταιους 3 μηνες μετα απο καποιες βλακειες που εκανα (χρηση χασις) την τελεφταια φορα επαθα κριση πανικου και απο την επομενη μερα αποπροσωποιηση δεν ηξερα τι ηταν ολο αφτο νομιζα οτι το χασις μου δημιουργησε ζημια οτι εχω παθει σχιζοφρενεια οτι εχω καποια σοβαρη ψυχασθενεια το ειπα στους γονεις μου και πηγαμε σε ψυχιατρο μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι ουτε σχιζοφρενεια ουτε τιποτα απο αφτα που φοβομουν μου ειπε πως το χασις σε καποιους ανθρωπους δημιουργει τετοιες αγχωδης διαταραχες και ειμαι και εγω μεσα σε αφτους μου προτεινε ενα αντικαταθληπτικο για να τελειωσει πιο γρηγορα ολο αφτο ομως εγω δεν ηθελα καθολου να παρω καποιο φαρμακο και εχω ξεκινησει ομοιοπαθητικη καποια συμπτωματα της αποπροσωποιησης εχουν φυγει οπως αυτο που ενιωθα οτι τα κανω ολα μηχανικα σαν ρομποτ η αφτη η ονειρικη αισθησει δεν υπαρχει ομως συνεχως νιωθω την ζωη μου 'ξενη' με πιανει αφτη η αισθηση του ποιος ειμαι? τι ειμαι? νιωθω ξενο τον εαυτο μου τα σπιτια μου (μενουν χωριστα οι γονεις μου) ακομα και τωρα που γραφω νιωθω σαν να μιλαω για καποιου αλλου την ζωη και αφτο με φρικαρει πολυ.. ειναι απο την αποπροσωποιηση και αφτο? αν καποιος γνωριζει αν μπορει ας μου πει ευχαριστω

----------


## anxious4ever

Γεια σου..ναι αυτο που εχεις οντως λεγεται ετσι.ειναι συνεπεια του στρες κ οχι μονο της χρησης χασις.το εχω παθει κ γω τον τελευταιο μηνα.ειναι συμπτωμα αγχωδους διαταραχης.ειναι φρικτο το ξερω αλλα περναι.θελει χρονο.εγω παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα γιατι ηθελα να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου.δεν αντεχω να το εχω παραπανω.επιπλεοβ τα αντικαταθλιπτικα βοηθουν στο στρες.εμπιστευσου τον γιατρο σου.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα φιλε κ κουραγιο,Δεν εχω πειρα απο ναρκωτικα ομως εχω μεγαλη πειρα απο καταθλιψη που υποτροπιασε οταν εκοψα τα φαρμακα με το ετσι θελω κ τωρα που τα αρχισα παλι κ παλευω την κατασταση ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα,Η ειδικος που πηγαινω μου τονισε οτι τα ομοιοπαθητικα ειναι για ελαφριες περιπτωσεις ενω για καταθλιψη κρισεις πανικου κτλπ ειναι αναγκαια τα ψυχιατρικα φαρμακα κ τα ομοιοπαθητικα πραγματικα δεν λειτουργουν,Πρεπει να το δεις το θεμα να παρεις κ εσυ με συμβουλη γιατρου κ περιττο να σου πω να μην ξαναδοκιμασεις χασις κ το συνηθισεις,Μαλλον πρεπει να δεις γιατι σου συμβαινουν ολα αυτα κ να το παλεψεις παρεα με ειδικο,Πιστευω οποιος δοκιμαζει ναρκωτικα καπνιζει πινει η ο,τιδηποτε ειναι επειδη στην ψυχολογια του δεν ειναι καλα κ εχει αναγκη απο ψυχολογικη στηριξη,Οταν νιωσεις καλυτερα ψυχολογικα δεν θα θελεις να δοκιμασεις παλι

----------


## weirdthings

Εγω εχω αγχωδης διαταραχη και καταθλιψη και ειδικα πιο παλια παθαινα συνεχεια αυτο που περιγραφεις και μου εφυγε χωρις καποια θεραπεια ασχετα αν τον τελευταιο χρονο παιρνω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για την καταθλιψη και το αγχος..θα σου προτινα να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο.ευχομαι να ειναι περαστικο!

----------


## στελιος66

Χρησταρα καλημέρα παληκαρι μου και από μενα. ΜΗΝ στενοχωριεσαι η αποπροσωποποιηση οσο τρομακτικη φαινεται τοσο ακινδυνη είναι. Εννοω ότι δεν προκειται να παθεις τιποτα απολυτως. Τωρα για φαρμακα να μιλησεις στους γονεις σου και σε έναν καλο γιατρο γιατι εισαι πολύ μικρος. Να ξερεις ότι όλα αυτά θελουν τον χρονο τους για να υποχωρησουν. Κανε και λιγη προσευχουλα θα σε βοηθησει.

----------


## xristos xd

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις συμβουλες οσο αναφορα την καταθλιψη που καποιοι αναφερατε εγω δεν εχω εχω ψυχολογια πεσμενη λογο της αποπροσωποιησης θελω να βγω θελω να περασω καλα αλλα φοβαμαι πως θα νιωθω αν βγω κλπ η αληθεια ειναι οτι οταν δεν το σκεφτομαι ειμαι μια χαρα ομως σιγουρα αυτη η αποπροσωποιηση δεν μπορει να με οδηγησει σε κατι πιο σοβαρο σε ενα μονιμο ψυχιατρικο προβλημα η ειναι απλα σαν ενα 'πυρετο' που θα περασει?

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΑΙ. δεν οδηγει σε καποιο ψυχιατρικο προβλημα.στο μονο που οδηγει ειναι ο φοβος .ειναι ανυποφορο.ειναι περιεργο κ φοβασαι. το εχω παθει 4 φορες στην ζωη μου κ παλι τρεμω οταν το νιωθω.οταν περασε το στρες μου, περασε κ αυτη. δεν με οδηγησε σε τιποτα βασικα.ολα νορμαλ μετα κανονικα οπως πριν. ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειναι συμπτωμα αγχους κ οχι τρελλας ή κατι αλλο.οπως τρεμεις κ εχεις δυσπνοια οταν εχεις αγχος..ετσι εχεις κ αποπροσωποποιηση.στην ουσια ειναι αμυνα του εγκεφαλου κατα του στρες.κλεινει καποια τμηματα για να αμυνθει.σε προστατευει κ παιζει ρολο υποστηρικτικο.αγνοησε το.κανε το μερος σου κ θα φυγει με τον καιρο μονο του.

----------


## xristos xd

σε ευχαριστω! ναι καταλαβα ειναι δηλαδη ενα ψυχικο συμπτωμα του αγχους απλα ειναι τοσο περιεργο που δεν μπορουσα να αποδεχτω οτι ειναι απο αγχος και φοβομουν τωρα δεν το φοβαμαι αλλα με ταλαιπωρει σημερα ας πουμε δεν το ενιωσα σχεδον καθολου επειδη δεν το σκεφτομουν αλλα αγχωνομαι γτ σε λιγο καιρο εχω εξετασεις (ευτηχως δεν δινω πανεληνιες) αλλα οσο να ναι πρεπει να διαβασω για ενα αξιοπρεπες απολυτηριο και φοβαμαι αμα εχω την αποπροσωποιηση τοτε μηπως με απασχολει αυτο και παει πισω το διαβασμα :/

----------


## anxious4ever

μμ..βλεπεις καποιον γιατρο?θα σου προτεινα να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια βασικα.ειναι καλη λυση σε ολα αυτα.βεβαια ολα αυτα στοιχιζουν.
με την αποπροσωποποιηση εγω εκανα πολλα πραγματα.επεδιδα κ στην δουλεια μου κανονικα.απλα ειχα αγχος με αυτην κ την σκεφτομουν οοολη την ωρα.την μισω βασικα...χεχε

----------


## xristos xd

δεν ξερω..εγω πιστευω οτι αυτο που πραγματικα θα με βοηθησει ειναι το να μην το σκεφτομαι πιστευω οταν τελειωσω με το σχολειο και αρχισει το καλοκαιρι ολα αυτα θα φυγουν ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος

----------


## anxious4ever

αν εισαι σιγουρος εσυ τοτε ετσι θα γινει.μην ανησυχεις.

----------


## xristos xd

Μακαρι παντως μπορω να πω πως μικρη βελτιωση εχω δει δηλαδη οσο περναει ο καιρος ειμαι σχετικα καλυτερα απο την εμπειρια σας οταν θα τελειωσει ολο αυτο περναει τελειως δηλαδη σαν να μην υπηρξε ποτε η αφηνει κατι δηλαδη μια πολυ μικρη αποπροσωποιηση ?

----------


## xristos xd

Σημερα ενω ημουν μια χαρα μιλαγαμε για τις εξετασεις και με επιασε μια μικρη κριση πανικου και μολις περασε παλι ηρθε η αποπροσωποιηση

----------


## anxious4ever

[QUOTE=xristos xd;481547]Σημερα ενω ημουν μια χαρα μιλαγαμε για τις εξετασεις και με επιασε μια μικρη κριση πανικου και μολις περασε παλι ηρθε η αποπροσωποιηση[/QUOTE 
απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια θα σου πω οτι η αποπροσωποποιηση μου περνουσε οταν περνουσε κ η περιοδος στρες.μετα για ολη μου την ζωη ημουν μια χαρα.κανονικα.δεν υπαρχει η αποπροσωποποιηση στην ζωη μου οταν δεν διανυω εποχη στρες.

----------


## xristos xd

καταλαβα σε ευχαριστω! νιωθω καλυτερα οταν ακουω οτι την ειχαν και αλλοι και περασε πιστευω και εγω πως οταν θα μπει σε μια ταξη η ζωη μου δηλαδη θα ειμαι στην σχολη που θελω δεν θα πιεζομαι με το σχολειο γιατι ειναι κατι που δεν μου αρεσει τοτε θα υποχωρησουν ολα μεχρι τοτε θα κανω υπομονη

----------


## xristos xd

εχω αλλη μια απορια ειπες οτι ο εγκεφαλος κλινει καποια τμηματα του για προστασια δηλαδη υπαρχει ας το πουμε μια δυσλειτουργια αρα και να το αγνοω παλι θα υπαρχει δεν υπαρχει καποιο 'κολπο' ωστε να το περναω μονος μου?

----------


## anxious4ever

ο εγκεφαλος κλεινει αυτα τα σημεια επειδη φορτιζεται πολυ.ο γιατρος μου μου εχει πει οτι παιζει προστατευτικο ρολο εναντια στο στρες.οταν περναει το στρες ο εγκεφαλος ανοιγει παλι αυτα τα σημεια.ειναι λογικο αν το σκεφτεις λιγο περισσοτερο. καθε ανθρωπος αντιδρα αλλιως στο στρες.αλλοι χαζευουν, αλλοι τρεμουν, αλλοι βριζουν, αλλοι παθαινουν καρκινο, αλλοι κλεινονται κ δεν μιλανε, εμεις παθαινουμε αποπραγματοποιηση.παραδει μα: τα πρωινα που ξυπναω κ εχω στρες κ φοβο νιωθω αποπραγματοποιηση.οταν παω σπιτι μου κ χαλαρωσω το βραδακι μου περναει.οταν βγαινω απο τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου περναει, οταν νιωσω ασφαλεια περναει.καταλαβες?κολπο δεν υπαρχει.το μονο που θα ελεγα οτι εχω παρατηρησει ιδιαιτερα ειναι οταν κανω ασκησεις χαλαρωσης με εισπνοες απο κοιλια κ εκπνοη απο μυτη κ χαλαρωσει το σωμα μου περναει κ η αποπραγματοποιηση.νιωθω παλι ξανα ζωντανη.γενικως περναει οταν περναει το στρες.μη του δινεις κ τοση σημασια.επισης αφου ξεκινησες ladose να ξερεις οτι σε κανα μηνα θα φυγει κ η αποπραγματοποιηση.πως παει με το εντερο?φουσκωνεις φουσκωνεις?χεχε

----------


## anxious4ever

εσυ δεν παιρνεις ladose΄?ή σε μπερδεψα με αλλον?ωχ σορυ, παιζει κ να σε μπερδεψα με αλλον.

----------


## xristos xd

οχι οχι εγω δεν παιρνω κατι αν και μου ειχε προτηνει η γιατρος μου αλλα δεν ηθελα και κανω ομοιοπαθητικη και ο λογος που δεν ηθελα αντικαταθληπτικο ειναι οτι ειμαι μικρος και θελω να το ξεπερασω μονος μου

----------


## xristos xd

αν παρω αντικαταθληπτικο και ξαναεχω στο μελλον αποπρωσοποιηση θα πρεπει να ξαναπαρω η δεν εχει σχεση ?

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν ξερω καλε μου .αυτα καλυτερα να τα ρωτησεις σε εναν ψυχιατρο.
εγω απλα την εμπειρια μου σου ειπα.ο καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικος.
κανε υπομονη θα περασει οταν περασει το στρες σου.

----------


## xristos xd

Σημερα δεν το εχω νιωσει σχεδον καθολου αν καθε μερα ειναι σαν την σημερινη ολα μια χαρα το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι αγχωδης παρα πολυ και αυτο πρεπει να το κοιταξω γιατι εχω ολη την ζωη μπροστα μου δεν γινεται σε καθε δυσκολια να με πιανει αποπρωσοποιηση

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι αυτο ακριβως που λες ειναι σωστο.κ γω μικρη ξεκινησα με τις αγχωδεις διαταραχες κ τωρα ειμαι 35 κ ακομα το παθαινω οταν εμφανισθει καποιο προβλημα.θα σου προτεινα να ξεκινησεις συμπεριφοριστικη - γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια με εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη για να λυσεις την αγχωδη διαταραχη σου.

----------


## xristos xd

και αυτο θα βοηθησει και τωρα και μακροπροθεσμα στο αγχος?

----------


## anxious4ever

φυσικα.κ οχι μονο για τωρα αλλα μακροπροθεσμα.στην ουσια γινεται εκπαιδευση διαχειρισης σκεψεων που προκαλουν το στρες.
εγω εχω παει 4 φορες κ ηδη εχω δει αποτελεσματα.δηλαδη ο.τι σκεφτομαι να εξεταζω ποσο ισχυουν οι σκεψεις μου κλπ.
ενω αυτο πριν δεν το εκανα.εχανα την ψυχραιμια μου με το παραμικρο.κ ευχομαι να παει καλα.ειναι μια δομημενη θεραπεια που κραταει γυρω στους 6 μηνες.διαβασε γι αυτην στο νετ.την προτεινουν ολοι στις αγχωδεις διαταραχες.τωρα θα δουμε πως θα παει..θα σου πω τον σεπτεμβρη που θα τελειωσω.
ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα βεβαια.μηνιαιως δηλαδη.κ ειναι 1 φορα την εβδομαδα απο 1 ωρα.

----------


## xristos xd

διαβασα γενικα οτι καινουργιο ακουω αμεσως το διαβαζω στο νετ χαχα! ναι ειναι πολυ καλη λυση πιστευω ειναι μια εκπαιδευση του μυαλου και των συναισθηματων λεω να αφησω το καλοκαιρι να περασει γιατι το καλοκαιρι παντα ειμαι μια χαρα χωρις αγχος κλπ.. και του χρονου που θα ξεκινησω την σχολη που και μονο που γραφω την λεξη σχολη αγχωνομαι τοτε να ξεκινησω ψυχοθεραπεια

----------


## anxious4ever

χαχαχα.πολυ μου αρεσε αυτο που λες οτι με το που γραφεις την λεξη σχολη αγχωνεσαι..
οπως οταν εγω γραφω την λεξη παιδι, ή βλεπω εγκυο.χαχαχαχααχ!
εμενα απο κει ξεκινησε το στρες μου.αν μπορω να κανω παιδι ή οχι.και με γυναικολογικες εξετασεις.ο.τι να ναι.......φστοιν!

----------


## xristos xd

χαχαχα καταλαβα! ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες :)

----------


## renia77

το ξεπεράσατε?

----------

